# California - let them go, but - - -



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

California org pushes for referendum to secede after Trump victory ? TheBlaze

Charge them - like oil - a going rate for all their water used to support their desert life style.

Have the FDA crack down on all food items coming from their lands.

Remove all US Military hardware (Jets, tanks, rifles, ammo, ) everything even remotely stored there.

Establish strict border/immigration controls.

Charge an extra tarriff for all goods transiting from their ports to the USA. Companies will ship to other ports like Seattle or on the east coast.:vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well.....that's basically what everyone said would happen to Texas if they left, so ok with me..


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Do we really need CA ,? No , let the liberals have the state and charge them out the azz for everything that is trucked , shipped into CA. , then they will see how sweet it is .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They can go, but everything that the American taxpayer put there will come back to us, they will have to take care of themselves, we do want to hear later after they start failing, you owe us, nope, no can do, you made your bed, now sleep in it.....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

When Trump builds the wall put it around California too!


----------



## goodinblack (Aug 20, 2015)

The Pacific may claim them anyway. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't forget;

They must buy for $2 trillion of the $20 trillion debt they incurred;
They must buy out the $7-8 trillion unfunded mandate of social security;
They must pay for the federal highways, bridges (think Golden Gate's worth a few billion), and former US bases (lots of them),
They must buy all federal buildings,
All federal prisoners from CA need to go back to CA

Now I saw someone post tariff them for something; now you guys may hate my liberal state but we export more then we import. CA alone is the 6th largest economy in the World. We produce more food then we need and export a lot of food. We get water for our deserts from all over the place including the Rio Grand but also the northern state. 

Better answer is just to break the state up into 6. That would give the remaining conservatives in the state a voice they now have in the form of 13 house members.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Rethinking-American-Union-Twenty-First-Century/dp/1589809572

This is a good read. Regardless of whom is President, Mordor on the Potomac will continue making dirty deals and not be governing for the benefit of the people. The nation (as is)is too large for a true representative government that is responsive to the actual needs wants and desires of the citizens.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

The Federal Government was never meant to be all things to all people. That’s the whole idea of sovereign states. With a smaller Fed, and more states paying their own way and regulating their own business, there’d be no need for a state with strong demographic or ideological differences to break away. As states, we should be held together by shared needs of global survival and defense, not centrally controlled by a bloated federal monster that does more to divide us through mandates than bring unity by promoting responsibility and autonomy at the state level.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't think the People's Republik of Kaliforniastan could survive without water from neighboring states. But I say good bye and good riddance. Be sure the Kardashians and Alec Baldwin are there when you close the borders. We would have to do a prisoner exchange for them and we wou;d end up paying a bloody fortune for you to take them back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pakrat said:


> The Federal Government was never meant to be all things to all people. That's the whole idea of sovereign states. With a smaller Fed, and more states paying their own way and regulating their own business, there'd be no need for a state with strong demographic or ideological differences to break away. As states, we should be held together by shared needs of global survival and defense, not centrally controlled by a bloated federal monster that does more to divide us through mandates than bring unity by promoting responsibility and autonomy at the state level.


*Pakrat drops microphone and walks off stage*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NO NO NO!

Y'all bigots got it all wrong damnit!

Slippy's plan to handle Calfornia;

3 for 1 Deportation Plan; For every 1 ******* deported, 3 libtards also get sent back to old Mejico. Problemo solved.

CA is one of the most beautiful pieces of land in this Great Republic. I'd live there if the ******** and libtards were gone.

Thanks!:vs_wave:


----------

